# Hario or Porlex - Upgrade from Dualit burr grinder?



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi everyone - first post on here but been reading away and doing my research here for a while now!

My current set-up is as follows:

Gaggia Classic (bought in 2005) w/ Rancilio Silvia Steam

Dualit burr grinder

Naked portafilter from Happy Donkey

58mm tamper from Amazon (about to be replaced by a Motta convex one)

I've had the Dualit since I got the Gaggia Classic and I found it okay but I've read recently that it won't grind the beans fine enough for espresso.

Is it worth me investing in one of the hand grinders such as the Hario or the Porlex?

Or should I save up and buy an MC2 instead from Happy Donkey (potentially with birthday money next month!)

I usually make around 2 lattes a day (one for me and one for the wife) and the odd espresso in the afternoon if I have a difficult call with a client and need a boost beforehand









I also sometimes have cafetière coffee and I have a Stellar Stainless Steel stovetop too but haven't used that in quite a while - kind of find it frustrating that I don't have a big enough tamper for it!







)

Thank you all for your help and expertise!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I personally would wait a month, the hand grinders are good, but you will be getting a good workout grinding even for one drink.

that is only my opinion there are other grinders out there too.

as for a tamper I have one of these going spare if it's any good to you at £15?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! I just ordered it this morning actually from cream supplies along with a 500ml Motta pitcher too (couldn't resist!)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

ha I know the feeling it's hard to hold back sometimes, I'm terrible for it, am upgrading my espresso machine after about a month haha


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, am struggling to resist myself as the Silvia wand upgrade is good but I'm still not quite nailing the microfoam despite all my efforts and like all bad workmen I am keen to blame the tools!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're prepared to buy second hand, there are far better alternatives around for the money of a new mc2.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I would consider it but I'm not so sure my expertise would be up to discerning a grinder past its best from a genuine bargain! Not sure if I would need more posts to view the Classifieds bit of this forum to buy there or not. What could around the same money as for an MC2 potentially buy then? I don't have a lot of space under my kitchen cupboards so it couldn't be TOO big...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

coffeechap on here often has good used grinders, am not sure if he would have anything at your budget, if he doesn't he ould certainly help you avoid the pitfalls of buying a used grinder.

In my experience smell and sound if theres a burning smell leave it also if it sounds like a bag of spanners give it a miss too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

whats an Mc2 go for new £140-160?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup, I think from Happy Donkey it worked out around the £140 mark including deliver...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As we always say £200 will get you something better, £300 better still ! Check this thread , where an MC2 alternative was being discussed with good results

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11216-Why-can-t-we-get-this-great-little-grinder-over-here/page1

here it s on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Graef-CM-90-/231018427007?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item35c9c5727f


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a lok at this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11216-Why-can-t-we-get-this-great-little-grinder-over-here


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

As per above advice, get in touch with coffeechap and see if he can sort you out something in budget.

Else there is the eBay route, but obviously there are the usual risks associated with that.

And lastly keep an eye on the for sale part of the forum (not sure classifieds is used - can't see it on tapatalk). Good stuff comes up and generally it will have been well looked after.


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

The porlex produces a good quality grind and will go fine enough for espresso. My main gripes were the adjustements wide so sometimes just couldn't get it right for a particular bean and after a while it does become a drag to hand grind.


----------



## baconrolls (Jul 25, 2013)

There is a thread on here which tells you how to mod the Dualit. (Modifying Dualit 75015 to achieve a finer grind) which was easy to do and worked for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Check out the grinder forum for a thread called why can't we get this grinder over here. Mentions some new alternatives to mc2 at good prices


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Found an article on modding my grinder (think it's the older model) but the two commenters saying they got mild electric shocks and one saying he burnt the motor out has dissuaded me somewhat!

Will take a look for the "why can't we get this grinder over here" thread in the meantime. My friend bought an MC2 (funnily enough on my recommendation when he bought his Classic!) so I might take a look at it next time I visit.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I would agree with going down the second hand route, if from a reliable source. Can vouch for coffee chap. Porlex is good but clicks in between are too wide for espresso. I started off using a porlex and nearly developed rsi as well as being really frustrating.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm currently using a porlex for espresso and pour over. Its ok for espresso but as people have already said there can be way too much difference between clicks. Grinding for one drink is fine but can take a while for espresso, grinding for two and you feel it. Grinding for anymore than that you may as well throw in the towel. I'm currently researching an upgrade but haven't quite put my finger on what I'm after. In conclusion, the porlex is ok...but you'll want to upgrade quite quickly!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, so I think for now I'll persist with my Dualit with a view to upgrading later on once I have some cash in hand! That's if I'm not tempted in another direction by a new machine instead! If someone buys my guitar soon I could be tempted!


----------



## alexellis2 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation to yourself and have just opened a thread with a surprisingly similar question.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11720-Dualit-grinder-doesn-t-do-espresso-where-do-I-go-now&p=96095#post96095

How did you get on in the end?

Alex


----------

